# Will Leo ever win an Oscar?



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Will one of the greatest actors of our generation ever get his due on the gold statue?   Discuss why he's never won one already.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't think he will. At least not with what he has been doing so far. He looks the same and acts the same in every movie.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

^Is this a joke?  He has extremely high versatility.  If anything,  the movie motifs are the same because he stars in many Scorsese movies and Scorsese has certain ticks.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

If you'r talking about his earlier works, I may not know, I haven't seen all Leo films.

But for the15 years, he has been playing the same character(blood diamond and django might be slight exceptions), and yes it might have something to do with working with Scorsese all the time.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

The Great Gatsby Leo was not the same Leo from Catch Me if You Can.
The J. Edgar Leo was not the same Leo from The Aviator.
The Gangs of New York Leo was not the same Leo from The Departed.
The Shutter Island Leo was not the same Leo from Inception. 

Wtf are you referring to?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

He won't get one at this point unless he plays a role that panders to the Academy.
Like a holocaust survivor or something.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Everytime he is nominated he'said going up against a movie like that.  Except Titanic,  not sure what happened there.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Dec 10, 2014)

He might probably, but with one of those least expected roles or tragic hero roles.
Though personally I don't like him and I have seen pretty much all his movies. He tries way way too hard, some of the roles seems so forced especially when he tries cool/evil/badass style. That whole dance and him getting intense in the wall of wall street made me cringe. Though I personally like some of his old movies like Basketball diaries.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 10, 2014)

If he deserves to win one, then yeah he should get one.


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2014)

Mider T said:


> The Great Gatsby Leo was not the same Leo from Catch Me if You Can.
> The J. Edgar Leo was not the same Leo from The Aviator.
> The Gangs of New York Leo was not the same Leo from The Departed.
> The Shutter Island Leo was not the same Leo from Inception.
> ...



why I do, I do believe you're arguing with an ignoramus


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2014)

Mider T said:


> The Great Gatsby Leo was not the same Leo from Catch Me if You Can.
> The J. Edgar Leo was not the same Leo from The Aviator.
> The Gangs of New York Leo was not the same Leo from The Departed.
> The Shutter Island Leo was not the same Leo from Inception.
> ...




Same as in exactly the same ? Maybe not Very similar ? Yes, some of them were.

He has a very distinct style of acting, his gestures and the way he speaks are almost indistinguishable in each role. So I have a trouble seeing someone other than Leonardo Di Caprio in every character he plays. 

I think Leo will get an oscar when he plays like a secondary lead or a side character outside his confort zone. Sort of like how Brad did in 12 monkeys or Snatch(not saying brad deserved an oscar, just using him as an example).


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2014)

Voice and gestures don't make a role the same, otherwisw Matthew McConahuy (or however you spell his name) and Samuel L. Jackson wouldn't be as revered as they are.  He's a believable actor when he gets into his roles, such ask Calvin Candie or Frank Abignale Jr.


----------



## Dayana (Dec 13, 2014)

I think that he would...

Actors like Christopher Waltz had praised him, so the only thing he has to do is choose a character that truly represents the human drama


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 13, 2014)

He's never deserved one, but he most likely will. They'll give it to him for all the years they "snuffed" him, and that year everyone will be very upset because it probably should go to someone who was more deserving . Calling it.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 13, 2014)

Watch how they make a documentary about him and the actor that plays him wins an Oscar.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> He's never deserved one, but he most likely will. They'll give it to him for all the years they "snuffed" him, and that year everyone will be very upset because it probably should go to someone who was more deserving . Calling it.





He will, as long as Motion Pictures Association can finally stop enjoying all his memes


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2014)

At this rate he'll never get one.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2014)

Mider T said:


> The Great Gatsby Leo was not the same Leo from Catch Me if You Can.
> The J. Edgar Leo was not the same Leo from The Aviator.
> The Gangs of New York Leo was not the same Leo from The Departed.
> The Shutter Island Leo was not the same Leo from Inception.



.

_Shutter Island_ seemed like a blatant rip off of a film entitled _The Seduction of Doctor Fugazzi_.  IIRC, there were a lot of movies with that exact theme out around the same time which might have diluted Leonardo's chances.  A lot of his films might be similar in terms of them blending into the background and failing to stand out from the pack.

IMO, Leonardo DeCaprio never accepts roles that are human enough.  As an actor he never looks vulnerable, afraid, sad or emotes real emotions on screen.  Even in _Titanic_ Leonardo looks poker faced at the end which is supposed to be the tragic moment where he sacrifices himself to save the girl.  He doen't sell the audience into believing a greek tragedy is going down with the ship.

I think that's why he'll never win an Oscar.  He doesn't accept the right roles.  And his face looks exactly the same in a scene where he's happy as it does in a scene where he's supposed to look sad or vulnerable.  Maybe I'm not remembering right?  That's my impression of him from what little I do remember..

I liked him _Django Unchained_, though.  I thought that might have been his best performance.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2014)

Dream said:


> At this rate he'll never get one.



Just because it's you saying that I know he will.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 14, 2014)

Probably not for a Sony film.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2014)

It seems unlikely.  But you never know.  They seem to like to give out lifetime achievement Oscars (Sandra Bullock for The Blind Side.)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> He's never deserved one, but he most likely will. They'll give it to him for all the years they "snuffed" him, and that year everyone will be very upset because it probably should go to someone who was more deserving . Calling it.



This

I've never understood the whole "deserve" thing for Leo, every year he's been nominated he's lost out to someone who put up a better performance that year


----------



## Didi (Dec 14, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> .
> 
> _Shutter Island_ seemed like a blatant rip off of a film entitled _The Seduction of Doctor Fugazzi_.  IIRC, there were a lot of movies with that exact theme out around the same time which might have diluted Leonardo's chances.  A lot of his films might be similar in terms of them blending into the background and failing to stand out from the pack.
> 
> ...




He looked pretty goddamn vulnerable and afraid and fucked up in The Departed, that was his best performance imo



But what other people said is right, he's had some good performances but never yet the best performance in a year


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 15, 2014)

I think Leo is fine actor, but he's always been beat by better actors. And to be honest, I don't think he's that good so he should be even nominated. Not like oscars mean jackshit anymore.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2014)

Poor Leo, oh well. Oscars are pretty lame and crappy, besides it's nothing special once you know how it exactly works.
You have to basically be liked by the hollywood people, they dont even have to watch your movie to vote for you.


----------

